# Netbook turns on but screen is blank



## m3jri (Oct 4, 2011)

A while ago, my Asus netbook decided to stop working, and it wasn't something that happened while I was using it. Last time I had used it, it worked fine, I turned it off, and when I turned it on again a few hours later, it would turn on but the screen would remain blank. I tried turning it on and off several times, but nothing. Eventually, I got frustrated and decided to open it up. I took it apart as much as I could, and once it was opened up, I decided to turn it on, and just like that, it worked. All I did was open it up, I did not remove any internal hardware or replace anything. I closed it back up, and since then, it's been working fine. I still have no idea how I "fixed" it. 

So, that's that. Not too long ago, I bought a Sony Vaio netbook, and just like the Asus one, I am now having the same trouble with this. It was working fine for a while, and then one day, I turn it on and the screen remains blank. I tried opening this one, but it was a bit more difficult to open, and when I opened the Asus, I messed up the keyboard cover, so the keyboard sort of feels like it's indented in. So, I didn't wanna risk doing the same thing to the Sony one. 

When I turn it on, the first thing that comes up is a black screen that reads VAIO in the center, and then after that, it's a black screen with a short horizontal blinking white line on the top left corner. The same short line you see when you open cmd.exe. However, if I try to type anything, nothing comes up.
If I turn it on, and then keep pressing F10, the Vaio screen comes up, and then a blank screen without the short white horizontal line on the top left.


So, if anyone has had this issue before and was able to fix it, I would really appreciate it if you could help me out. But, if you're as lost as I am, thank you nonetheless.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

If you were still under warranty why did you not send it in instead to get it checked ?

Opening it up voids warranty.

Could you get into bios?


----------



## m3jri (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been a bit lazy to send it to get it checked. And like I said, I didn't open this one, so the warranty is still good, but I was wondering if there's a quicker way to fix it, since I had the same problem with the Asus notebook, and it somehow fixed itself after I opened it.
No, I cannot access the bios. I can't access anything.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Do you have a pen drive attached to your pc ? or external hdd.

Check your cd rom and make sure its empty.

Try spamming del/ f2 / f12 during boot up . See if you can get into bios . 

Sometimes the wait for setup screen moves on too quickly.


----------



## m3jri (Oct 4, 2011)

No, I don't have a pen drive or external hdd attached. There is no CD rom; it's a netbook.

I came across this, and I might try the reinstall/replace ram option, but atm, I can't get the ram cover off. 

Ok, so, I tried pressing all 3 (del, f2, and f12) together when booting, and nothing happened. Then, I tried each separately; nothing happened with del or f12, but when I pressed f2 only, some weird characters/letters were scattered on the screen. Then I turned it off, turned it on again, and finally got a picture:
At the very top, center, it says InsydeH20 Setup Utility.
Underneath, I can move between 5 tabs: Main, Advanced, Security, Boot, Exit. Is there anything under one of these menus that I should change?


----------

